# Plowing with a 2008 Toyota Highlander



## trinityhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

What snowplow would you recommend for use on a 2008 Toyota Highlander 4x4?
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

trinityhouse;1118191 said:


> What snowplow would you recommend for use on a 2008 Toyota Highlander 4x4?
> Thanks!


Taking a quick look at fisher ematch http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ematch.php
it doesn't look like the highlander is rated to carry even the light Homesteader / Suburbanite.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the highlander a uniframe construction? Generally uniframes aren't recommended for plowing. I plow with a small blade and an 02 4Runner, does a good job. Ask around and see if anyone has done anything similar, try the import truck part of the board.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My mom has a 2007 Toyota Highlander. It has a uniframe. It's not realy a SUV, it's more of a cross over. I would not recomend plowing with it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I would not plow Walyworld with it but you can plow 1 or 2 small driveways


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

theplowmeister;1118489 said:


> I would not plow Walyworld with it but you can plow 1 or 2 small driveways


Well duh....for Wallyworld you need at least an S10 or a ranger with a 7 footer.


----------

